# HELP !!!! Just done another test (why ??? ) UPDATED 5.40pm



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Ok ladies...I seriously need some advice here !!

I tested this morning at about 5.30 when I woke up needing a pee and it came up negative....now don't ask me what possessed me to test again just now but I did...and its got the faintest of lines...thing is, I did the test then left it cos I really didn't think anything of it (as I say, don't ask me why I even did another test !!)...went to phone hospital to give them the result of the first test...BFN...when came back I've noticed a very faint cross...I know about evaporation lines (had that before as well) but do you think there could be any chance this one is correct or am I just clutching at very very brittle straws here 

Gareths told me to go round chemist and get another test and wait till later to do it again...and also to speak to hospital...

Why did I test again cos now I'm totally confused !!!  I just can't believe it would've been negative early on and now changed within couple of hours....

Any advice greatly welcomed cos I'm going loopy 

Confused...Natasha x


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Natasha - get some more tests and do them.

I would get two and do them both to confirm - sending you soooo much


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Natasha

Could it be that the first test wasn't as sensitive as this one and that maybe you drank alot before going to bed?  If you implanted late (which could also accoutn for your spotting yesterday) then this faint positive could well be true.  Maybe as Gareth says you could ask the hospital what they think.

Either way I would stay on the medication and get another test maybe the digital which lets you know for sure and then wait at least 4 hours and don't drink much in that time.

I'm hoping so hard that first test wasn't sensitive enough or you drank too much.

Please keep me posted.

Love Mel xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Natasha

I would test with the digital one -  good luck hon.  Save a pee up and do it l8r dont drink too much b4

Love YodaxX


----------



## Trix100 (Jan 12, 2006)

Natasha, go and buy more tests!!!  Good Luck.

Trix
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I've just been to chemist and the pharmacist advised I use another brand of tests (the ones I used before were clearblue - not digital - which I've always thought were the most reliable)...this one's not digital either but I'll leave it a few hours before testing again.

Just can't see how it can change but yes, I've been drinking about 3 litres of water a day and some during night when woke up...could that really dilute it   I've hardly had any water this morning as just not been thinking about it (if you know what I mean)...I've just used another bum bullet and taken prednisolone just in case...and I still can't get through to the bl00dy hospital (I couldn't get through earlier so test was left no longer than 5/10mins whilst waiting on phone)...

I don't wanna get my hopes up...if I was anxious before you can imagine what I'm feeling now !!!! aarrgghhhh....


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Natasha

I would speak to the hospital and get more tests - sending you billions of    !!

If you have been drinking that much it could affect first result.

Everything crossed for you.

x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Oh my god Natasha!  You must be going out of your mind honey!
Go to the chemist and get some of the "Early Response" tests, but also ring the hospital - whatever you do do NOT stop any medication you are taking.
Oh honey, I have everything crossed for you!  I so hope you have implanted a little late!  Will be praying for you!

Lots of love and a million              
Luv
Tracy
xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Natasha yes drinking all that water and through the night certainly can dilute your pee.  I also know of one lady who used the clearblue you probably used and got a faint positive after IVF then went for her bloods doing as her clinic did that as standard and her levels were high enough to suspect twins (even though it just the one) but what I'm saying is her levels were so high but the clear blue cross was so faint!!

Also with IVF I was told that implantation can happen at so many different times.  I tested early and got BFP but later scans showed I look to have implanted early.  You could have implanted later!

Its up to you but I would also (if you don't mind the expense) buy a digital too I really recommend them they are great and when you do your tests pee in a clean cup and use the test you've just bought and the digital.

Oh gosh I really am hoping for you.

Love Mel xxx

PS remember 4 hours and don't drink much!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Natasha - just read this - thinking of you  you must be in turmoil.  come and update the clomid girlies when you know more xxx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Natasha,
          wishin u all the luck in the world, got everything crossed 4 u hun, don't drink 2 much an test again later, i'm praying 4 u girl i really am.xx


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

I was told not to use first pee of the day as its all stewy with lying in the bladder all night and the second pee of the day is actually the first fresh one, bet it feels like forever waiting for a pee to build up eh, hope you get your bfp hun xxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Natasha

hun go and get a sainsburys own test they were really good and showed my PG at a HCG level of 10!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh yes Asda home ones are good too now you mention that fidget!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi natasha! Just saw this thread I am crossing everything for you huni please let this be your turn!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Natasha, just wanted to send you buckets of     .  Have got everything crossed for you, will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Loopy Loo (Dec 5, 2005)

oh my god minxy!!!!!!!!!
i have everything crossed for you 
post as soon as you know i am on the edge of my seat!!

louise
xxxxxx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Natasha, 

 for your next test i really hope you get a  

My collegue had 4x pg tests done - 2x postive and 2x negative at different times and she is now 38 weeks pregnant and ready to drop . these things can happen ... 

Good luck ... 

Sweetcheeks xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

OMG OMG OMG - I hope it was too early to test.....get saving that pee up girl!!

good luck - let us know how you get on! 

        

S
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I am going out of my tiny little mind....    

I know I need to wait 4 hours before testing but should I drink anymore (water that is !) 

Have left message with hospital asking them to call me asap....


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

OMG,
fingers crossed, hope the second test is right> Keep us posted!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh hun, you must be going  ! I'm praying for you babe. I'd stay away from the water, just have a few sips. Good luck


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

NO!!!!! The less you drink the stronger and more concentrated your urine will be, drink as little as you can for the next four hours!!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

HUGE luck to you Natasha   

On tenterhooks for you......

Lizzy xxx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm with Yogi here - drink the bare minimum so that your pee is more concentrated.

I have no PC access at home this weekend... gutted that I wont see your post later!!!

Tons and tons of luck Natatsha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spring06 (Apr 26, 2006)

I have everything crossed for you Natasha     

Spring x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i agree, drink limited amounts, you'll be surprised how much wee you can squeeze out still.  have you got no spotting still?  OMG!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Flower*...theres still a little bit of spotting but not proper bleeding and its barely noticeable...I didn't bother with the cyclogest this morning as I tested at 5.30(ish) and got the BFN so didn't think there was any point...last time when I did this my AF showed literally within the hour of getting BFN & stopping the cyclogest and have been expecting it to do same this time...I used another cyclogest now just in case...I just dont wanna get my hopes up...


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

just popped in Natasha to wish you tones of luck    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Natasha is it red or brown the spotting.  Brown is old blood and they say this is pretty normal in early pregnancy.

We are all rooting for you - what time do you plan on testing?


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Tasha

The same happened to me hun and now "look" at the size of me!!!  Don't want to get your hopes up hun, but mine took ages to show on a pg test and was showing BFN in the time specified but a long after the time specified BFP.  I took a further 3 days before the test showed a strong positive.  I also had bleeding very early on in pregnancy so its not over yet.  Stay   hun.

Thinking of you

Bev xx


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

Natasha

i just logged on to see how your test went & OMG - you poor thing! but at the same time how wonderful - there is still hope! definately dont drink too much you dont want to dilute it.  what time are you re testing at?  i have got everything crossed for you hun.  

lol  mo x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Natasha - that has to be a good sign my lovely.  all the clomid girlies are rooting for you, we're all on the edges of our seats. what time you due to test?


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

Natasha,

I mentioned earlier that you were a special person and I'm just hoping this was is yours. Good luck Hun i hope first test was wrong and next one is a


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Natasha

Thoughts are with you honey.            


   

Jennie 
  x


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Natasha, def don't drink anymore, just little amounts till 4 hrs when u test, i'm so prayin 4 u chick


----------



## Rainy Day (May 22, 2004)

Natasha,

You poor thing to have such a dilemma.  I have to say it is looking good.  I'll explain...

It is not uncommon at all to have a BFN from the first morning pee and a BFP in the afternoon.  This happens to far too many people to be a one off (lots of non-fertility friends as well).

I also personally do not get a good response from First Response Early until about a week after test day.  On my first IVF with DD, I got  high beta of 153 on 11dpt on test day, but avery very faint line on FR! Same with any less sensitive tests such as Predictor.  As you can see I am a bit of a pee stick fanatic.  I have already been bereted on the Lister thread for doing 54 HPTs since my official BFP.

I get good results from Clearblue Early, Clearblue digital and Boots own.  You may not be a FR girl like me - and I promise I am not alone with this problem.

My advice would be to leave it about 4 hours and try not to drink much in that time.  I would then pee into a cup and if your pee is strong coloured (you'll know) do a test.  If it is pale, ditch it and try again later - sorry, hun.

The good thing about peeing into a cup, is that if, like me, you are not happy with a particular brand, you can pop out to try another.  Some brands simply do not work on everyone. Don't ask me why!!

Good luck, I shall be keeping everything crossed for you and looking out for your next result.       

All loves

Rainy Day
xxxxxx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Rainy Day I've done about 6 since by BFP and thought I was an addict.  I've not stopped as I did one the other day and it was alot fainter but I had a scan and all is well and was subsequently told your HCG hormone starts to taper off around 9-10 weeks or sometimes earlier.  Sorry to divert on the topic here I'm just glad to find someone more addicted than me.

I too have good results from Clearblue, Clearblue digital and Asdas own brand.  I've heard lots of bad things about the First Response early.

Melx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks ladies for all the support and advice...

I've not used First Response...never by them as I've read too many times that they're not quite as reliable (not sure why !!)...I used Clearblue...both from same packet.

I'm gonna leave it until DP gets home and then get another brand...Sainsburys own or something...and the one from the chemist was Unichem own brand...not been to pee again yet so holding on to it !!!  DP should be home about 5.30/6ish...

Hospital just said to test again and if still get faint positives then they'll do blood test on Monday...

I'm now starting to worry that it was just an evaporation line and I'm just getting my hopes up for nothing....will let you know the results when I test again later...

Thanks again...
N x


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

I hope everything works out ok and you get the BFP you deserve xxxxx Good Luck xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Still keeping everything   for you hun. 

xxx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Natasha,
          I'll be back at work by then, but will b thinkin of u hun, got everything crossed possable 4 u.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minxy

Keeping everything crossed for you...please get the test now the suspense is killing me


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Good luck Natasha,

I really hope you get a nice  

You are always helping out all of us ladies and deserve to get some good news.

Lots of luck

Liz


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

I was holding my breath the whole time I was reading this thread.  I feel scared and excited for you ... goodness only knows many emotions you're eeling right now.  I'm sending positive vibes your way and I'm willing you to be pregnant.

                             

Good luck Natasha.  

Tx


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Heres some              for you Natasha, I have everything crossed for you! xxx[br]: 11/08/06, 17:26Im so excited and nervous for you!!!!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Natasha honey
It's 5.30 now!  Is your DH home?  How did you get on?
Have been thinking of you all afternoon!  Lots and lots of                                                                      
I am now glued to the PC!
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for everyones wonderful words of support and advice...

Well I didn't pee for about 5hours and not had a drink of anything....I've just done 3 more different tests (peed in a cup !!!) and they were all negative so I can only think that it was a cruel evaporation line...bl00dy tests giving me false hope !!!!  Well at least I know now for sure...gutted all over again but just have to move on....and gonna get that glass of wine now as I've resisted all day !!!

Thanks once again....don't know what I'd do without you ladies....

Take care
Natasha


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

Natasha hun take some time to get over this then as soon as you can try again xxxx all my thoughts are with you xxxx


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

Natasha im so sorry hun.  huge hugs to you both 

lol  mo x


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

So sorry natasha, ive been following your news all day

Big hugz to you  

C x


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Oh cr#p!! Im so sorry hun    Was really hoping this was your time.  You take care of yourself and dont give up       xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Oh blo*dy hell Natasha honey!  I am so sorry!
Here for you if you need me hun
Lots of love and a huge hug
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Natasha - I am so sorry sweetie I have had everything crossed all day for you.  My love and thoughts are with you and Gareth


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Natasha Im so very sorry darling, was really hoping this was the one. 
Love
Weeble xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Tasha

I'm so sorry honey, I really thought this was it for you...  

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

natasha am really sorry kept checking in on ya had hoped it would be the one for ya
enjoy the wine
massive hugs
Lou xx


----------



## Rainy Day (May 22, 2004)

*Natasha* so sorry and shocked to read your news. I really hoped and prayed that this would be your turn. So cruel! 

All loves

Rainy Day
xxxxxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Natasha

So sorry  hon   

Sending you love n hugs

YodaXX oo XX 

It will happen for you ...........


----------



## Jessygirl (Apr 25, 2005)

Thinking of you both xx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Enjoy your wine sweetie.

Hun xx


----------



## Spring06 (Apr 26, 2006)

so sorry Natasha, thinking of you and enjoy lots of wine tonight. 
Spring 06x


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh Natasha I just caught up with this thread - I am so sorry babe xxx


----------



## AggieJ (May 4, 2006)

Natasha

Sorry to hear your news...  

Kate x x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Natasha-So sorry honey    take care  

Emmaxx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

so sorry minxy  

You know what they say - 3rd Time Lucky ....       Lets hope your going to be more than lucky next time ...

Luv Sweetcheeks xxxx


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Natasha,
I am so sorry to read your news.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

So sorry Natasha

I really wanted it to work for you


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Natasha- So sorry hun, sendina big, big   ur way. Perhaps it's 3rd time lucky 4 u an me both chick      stay strong,   4 Garath 2.xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Big hugs hun  

Enjoy the wine or 2! 

sorry this wasnt to be this time round  

masses of hugs
suzie xx


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Natasha 
so so sorry - thinking of you 
caseyxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Natasha ~ really so sorry hun 

Look after yourself and huge love and luck to you,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Natasha - so sorry it hasn't worked out for you.  Keep your chin up and be good to yourself.

We will get there in the end.

Love Brenda x


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Natasha - was thinking of you all weekend - so so so sorry to read your news this morning.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Natasha 
so sorry hun xxxx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh Natasha - that is just too evil!

I really am so sorry and feel guilty for getting yoru hopes up.

Take time out for you and DH.

Sending all my love

Mel x


----------

